
Show HN: Different code snippets management software “CodeExpander” - Dillon-XU
https://codeexpander.com
======
Dillon-XU
CodeExpander is a smart feature with TextExpander and embraces the GitHub Gist
client. It saves and manages text or script snippets that require repeated
input and can be expanded automatically by setting abbreviations.

Unlimited public/private snippets Unlimited snippets group Cloud
synchronization, online editing and sharing support Instant instruction
support Dynamic script snippet support Custom date, simulated keyboard macros,
generated text template support Code highlighting, formatting, substitution
support Generate custom theme snippet images(png/svg) Search snippet support
Proxy Cross-platform support Hot update support ...

